# Ausgesummt – Trick gegen Mücken!



## degl (3. Mai 2019)

Hmmmmm........könnte im Beachshelter, beim Nachtangeln auch funktionieren............ist ja nach vorn offen und somit immer "Nachschub" an summenden Plagegeister und an frischer Luft....den Versuch werde ich bald starten

gruß degl


----------



## Minimax (3. Mai 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ansonsten helfen auch andere Mittel.
> Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Euch, Elmar



Ich schätze, diese Dosenöfchen wären auch unheimlich praktisch zum Heroinaufkochen, dann gibt's nicht dieses kippelige Hin und Her mit dem Löffel


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Mai 2019)

Ich bleibe bei Insektenvernichtungsmittel ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Mai 2019)

Man könnte auch prima Haschisch vorm bröseln erwärmen.

Hab ich gehört


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Mai 2019)

Das Ding gibts inzwischen auch in „Fertig“, heißt Thermacell. Und es funktioniert wirklich.

Mit der Getränkedose ist natürlich eine super Idee.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2019)

Oder du machst es wie der @mikesch . Der sagt, dass er die Mücken einfach ignoriert... keine Ahnung, wie er das macht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Mai 2019)

Ich probier das beim nächsten Trip an die Masuren aus- Antibrumm haben die dortigen Viecher unbeeindruckt "auf Lunge" geraucht und mir riesige Flatschen gestochen.... hatte schon in Erwägung gezogen, wie die Norweger ein Feuerchen mit Motoröl zu machen - aber das stinkt Hölle


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Mai 2019)

Das bestr Mittel gegen Mückenstiche ist mit mir Angeln zu gehen weil sie mich bevorzugen. Kost, logis, spritgeld, Gastkarte falls wer Interesse haben sollte


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2019)

Klingt gut, aber ich halte es indoor für zu sehr gesundheitsschädlich,

ich habe einfach ein Fliegennetz am Eingang, das tut's auch


----------



## Mikesch (3. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Oder du machst es wie der @mikesch . Der sagt, dass er die Mücken einfach ignoriert... keine Ahnung, wie er das macht.


Die Mücken ignoriere ich nicht, ich versuche nur so wenig wie möglich gebissen zu werden. Ein paar Bisse kann man dann locker ignorieren. Wenn man die Bisse ignoriert jucken sie nicht und man kratzt dann auch nicht, was zur Folge hat, dass sich keine Quaddeln bilden die sich entzünden können.


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Mai 2019)

Es gibt zu wenig Gesetze für Insekten, ein Nachtflugverbot für Mücken wäre schonmal ein guter Anfang


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich halte es indoor für zu sehr gesundheitsschädlich,
> 
> ich habe einfach ein Fliegennetz am Eingang, das tut's auch


nützt dir in schweden nix . die handelsüblichen netze , die eingenäht werden,haben eine zu große gitterbreite. kriebelmücken gehen da durch.
gift verdampfen  ist wirklich nicht gesund . biozid , ist die bezeichnung für ein breit wirksames gift und das gegenteil von bio


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> nützt dir in schweden nix . die handelsüblichen netze , die eingenäht werden,haben eine zu große gitterbreite. kriebelmücken gehen da durch.
> gift verdampfen  ist wirklich nicht gesund . biozid , ist die bezeichnung für ein breit wirksames gift und das gegenteil von bio




Habs in Schweden noch nicht erlebt, dass da Mücken durchkommen, aber man kann sich so gut zusätzlich absichern:
Sehr engmaschigen Store (Vorhang) mit Klettklebeband selbst anbringen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Mai 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Die Mücken ignoriere ich nicht, ich versuche nur so wenig wie möglich gebissen zu werden. Ein paar Bisse kann man dann locker ignorieren. Wenn man die Bisse ignoriert jucken sie nicht und man kratzt dann auch nicht, was zur Folge hat, dass sich keine Quaddeln bilden die sich entzünden können.



anstaltspackung antihistaminika oder cortison . da quaddelt nix

das ist wie beim kontakt mit brennesseln.
wenn man dauerhaft damit in berührung kommt ,fällt die immunantwort wesentlich schwächer aus.man kann das gejucke ignorieren.als urlauber in schweden ,wäre das ein frommer wunsch.
bei manchen ist die histaminproduktion niedriger, denen juckt es nicht. das gegenteil davon sind allergiker .

bleibt aus den schatten raus, sucht stellen mit viel oder mehr wind, baut das zelt tags über auf und verschliesst es , tragt mückensichere kleidung,bedeckt jeden cm haut , kopfbedeckung ist wichtig. am besten einen hut  !nerven behalten.knoblauch futtern , vitamin b , apfelessig kuren ,-helfen überhaupt nicht . das ist  mumpiz . https://www.bedsupply.de/reise-mosk...MI-Lfyna-B4gIVkuJ3Ch0UwQWdEAQYBSABEgItbvD_BwE


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Mai 2019)

Normalerweise ignoriere ich Mücken. Klar, ein Mittel auf die Haut beim Fischen geht schon, aber Mückennetze übern Kopf oder Handschuhe nutze ich auch nicht. Zuhause oder im Urlaub (zum Beispiel Nordschweden) verzichte ich im Haus oder in der Ferienunterkunft ebenfalls auf die Verdampfer. Da jage ich einmal selber durchs Schlafzimmer. Doch im kleinen Zelt mit wirklich vielen Viechern möchte ich die Wirkung nicht mehr missen. Es waren einfach so viele, die den Weg mit uns ins Innere fanden


----------



## rule270 (4. Mai 2019)

degl schrieb:


> Hmmmmm........könnte im Beachshelter, beim Nachtangeln auch funktionieren............ist ja nach vorn offen und somit immer "Nachschub" an summenden Plagegeister und an frischer Luft....den Versuch werde ich bald starten
> 
> gruß degl


Hy
Versuch mal ein wenig Essig oder Essenz auf den Hut.
Auch Benzin auf einen Lappen auf die Schulter hilft. Nur nicht an die Finger - Tötlich für Fisch- Fang Erfolg.
Dasselbe geht auch auf der Erde in ein Dose verdunsten lassen
Hilft

Petry Rudi


----------



## bombe20 (4. Mai 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wenn man die Bisse ignoriert jucken sie nicht und man kratzt dann auch nicht, was zur Folge hat, dass sich keine Quaddeln bilden die sich entzünden können.


in der wachphase ist es auch kein problem sich zu kontrollieren. ich zerkratze mich in der nacht, wenn ich schlafe.
im letzen jahr habe ich mal die methode ausprobiert, auf den stich eine centmünze zu legen und langsam mit der zigarette zu erhitzen, bis es zwickt. das schafft wirklich linderung. so ähnlich habe ich mich auch kuriert nach meiner begegnung mit einem petermännchen, nur bin ich dabei wesentlich rabiater vorgegangen.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> gegenteil von bio



Du nimmst natürlich eine Schwalbe mit - na klar. 
Ich will da gar nicht weiter auf die einzelnen Arten eingehen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. Mai 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Du nimmst natürlich eine Schwalbe mit - na klar.
> Ich will da gar nicht weiter auf die einzelnen Arten eingehen.



die ganz harten ,fressen das zeugs ja als leberkäs ersatz . mich würds auch nicht stören , wenn du das rauchen tätst.

aber lass es nicht ins wasser kommen. die ganzen toten fische willst du nicht essen.


----------

